# Contest number four!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok boys and girls I have it almost boiled down. Not a Harley but possibly a guitar (not a Gibson or Fender). Winner picked by random post, if I can figure out how to do that. Post as much as you want, on any topic EXCEPT.....No Politics and NO RELIGION. Bribes will be accepted as will tasteful nude pictures. Let's see, it's the second of April, how about the drawing done on the 17 of April. 
_Did I mention I could be bribed_
*In the contest.....so far*
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20150403_091955_zps6mskbqjc.jpg
We have one Fender guitar strap, one Memorex wireless mic set up (You supply the cables/mic) and because I can't remove the guitar strap from the guitar....one Washburn guitar.
Nothing else in the picture is up for grabs.
And I will try not to comment.....too many times.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.

I'll give you a slightly broken in bong, 1/2 a corned beef samich and 3 really good black & white porn magazines from my 50s collection if you pick me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Just search for a "random number generator", plug in the start and end numbers to draw from.

Thanks! 8)


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Randomly found this while avoiding politics elsewhere. Awesome! I have lots of very old, very used rusty metal agricultural parts.......you know, for bribes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

grilled ham and cheez with bacon


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's 3:28 am, can't sleep! I am trying to learn the Original Prankster by Offspring. This is such a fun song. Easy peasy! Lots of single notes and power chords.
Holiday tomorrow. I am staying up all night and will crash around 8 this morning.! I feel like a kid again. Free and easy! I have a box of spinach and garlic Wheat thins and a cold coffee. Suits me just fine. Off to practice! (with headphones on)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Been away for a while--been crazy busy--but another contest sounds like fun...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Why am I still up?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Just search for a "random number generator", plug in the start and end numbers to draw from.
> 
> Thanks! 8)


I was wondering how this was done. I looked up Random.org and that makes it easy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in. And I wouldn't mind winning this and doing Contest Number 5! 

As you didn't mention it in the OP, isn't a requirement that whoever wins has to do the next contest?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Me too! Count me in peeps!








My lunch box. (More sides to come.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

:useless: 

contest number four


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone else see the hypocrisy of religions based on the worship of a zombie? Welcome to Good Friday....


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trenton, Ontario


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Love those contests!
I wonder if it gonna be a thrend, a durable one?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Ok boys and girls I have it almost boiled down. _*Not a Harley*_


How about a Honda Goldwing? I would even settle for a Beemer touring model.



ed2000 said:


> View attachment 13090
> 
> Trenton, Ontario


I've driven by there many times on my way to Tamworth, Montreal, Quebec skiing and to visit friends and relatives back on the East Coast. I think I even stayed in that hotel back in '73.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What? Another guitar? I'm trying to thin the herd, man.

What does your wife look like?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll make you a balloon animal. (I have a limited skill set.)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If I win, you will get this!









(Just the picture)


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Ok count me in-I have to win something someday.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Ok count me in-I have to win something someday.


maybe you have and don't know it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sulphur said:


> If I win, you will get this!
> 
> View attachment 13091
> 
> ...


This post doesn't count. 
sulphur, I already have that.
[video=youtube;iqzSW9-egVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqzSW9-egVE[/video]
I went for a parts run....-2'c in the sun. 
@adcandour.... http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Kickit_zpskrdhatuj.jpg


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

"I'll Gladly pay you Tuesday for a Hamburger today!"......For those of you that remember, Post a Pic of the individual that said that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

urko99 said:


> "I'll Gladly pay you Tuesday for a Hamburger today!"......For those of you that remember, Post a Pic of the individual that said that.


you asked for it ...

[video=youtube;WrUbFZdiZxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrUbFZdiZxM[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Honestly I don't care about winning anything! It's nice just to be in the company of like minded people who seemed to care about others!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ahh yes, we are dating ourselves once again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Nothing else in the picture is up for grabs.


dang! that diner jukebox would of been nice to have.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As for winning, I would like to win. I don't necessarily care about the prize unless it is the Honda Goldwing. I just like the fun of playing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> ....and because *I can't remove the guitar strap from the guitar*....one Washburn guitar.


*Why???*...just curious old me wondering.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

great. now i want a hamburger


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Number four...number four... Number four... Number four...

just a random thought...does the old David Lee Roth remind anyone else of Rowdy Roddy Piper?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> .. because I can't remove the guitar strap from the guitar..


you didn't try hard enough.

[video=youtube;JkaeZ0kvYWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkaeZ0kvYWI[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I spent the day doing some mods to my friend's brand new bass. It stopped working for some reason. Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Honestly I don't care about winning anything! It's nice just to be in the company of like minded people who seemed to care about others!


And guitars...
Although people are more important than guitars.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, GC community is tha best!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you jumped off the bridge in Paris, you’d be in Seine.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Frankly, if people could actually hear what you are thinking, you would be in a mental hospital.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Frankly, if people could actually hear what you are thinking, you would be in a mental hospital.


And so would they--we'd all be there.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> And so would they--we'd all be there.


The trick is to blurt your thoughts out as they come. That's what I do. Keeps the mind uncluttered and close family terrified.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The trick is to blurt your thoughts out as they come. That's what I do. Keeps the mind uncluttered and close family terrified.


Actually, we're ALL terrified. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

@laristotle...Where do you find all this cool stuff?

Cheers


Dave


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am on cloud nine tonight~ Just chillin'! Playing my guitar most of the day! I sat there and made up so many little cool exercises. I wouldn't stop until I got it perfect. It's amazing the power you really have over fingers and to make them move as you wish! Just so damned focused. Now, my hubby really hates my guitar. I needed a pick me up so I learned Offspring's Original Prankster and Pretty Fly for a white guy. So much fun! Just to sit and play power chords but to have it sound so amazing. I think I should get the prize for the most times one song could be played in 24 hours. (Really, I should win this time! lol) 

Cookie! ;-0


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)

greco said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> @laristotle...Where do you find all this cool stuff?
> 
> ...


google's your friend, my friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Lunchbox side 2, more to come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Easter...ROCK ON!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

every now n' then I'll click on other selections that pop up after
watching a YT vid. encountered these ladies after watching
electraglide's vid in the motorcycle thread. entertaining.

[video=youtube;PMpQUsQcJFg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMpQUsQcJFg[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Tomorrow, I'm off, so I'm gonna play guitar all day YAY!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't have a thing to say! 

Oh yes, yes I do!

*It's contest #4! Are you excited?

*It's hard to keep up with these contest threads! You've just finished reading page 2 and you wake up and your at page 6! These threads are obviously frequented by members on a more consistent basis. You gotta to be in it, to win it!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Tomorrow, I'm off, so I'm gonna play guitar all day YAY!


Grasshopper...You must learn the wisdom of making excellent use of your time....




Therefore.............play all evening also.

ENJOY !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> grilled ham and cheez with bacon


I would enter a contest for a grilled cheese with bacon. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon...


... or a guitar. That would work for me too.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

the_fender_guy said:


> I would enter a contest for a grilled cheese with bacon. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon...
> 
> 
> ... or a guitar. That would work for me too.


Well if I win, then the net one will include a grill cheese sandwich--maybe one shaped like a guitar.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I think there's an important message in this about the future for all of us.










Neil


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Grasshopper...You must learn the wisdom of making excellent use of your time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humm... good idea!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

I will bribe you by never bringing up politics and religion in a guitar forum...EVER!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The future in *Back to the Future II *took place in 2015.

Do you know what this means!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

we have to dress like this?!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fore! I mean four doggone inches from a hole in one!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Weeee!!!!!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Weeee!!!!!!!


Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

zontar said:


> Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!


Usssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> Weeee!!!!!!!





zontar said:


> Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!





sulphur said:


> Usssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Who ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


You beat me to it........again!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Who ?


[video=youtube;Mdqv5xIsFLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdqv5xIsFLM[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you might watch this video https://youtu.be/fWxCWqXZcJ0 and think ooohh she's hot, in that weird way only japan can do. or you might watch it and think ugghhh more cheezy japanese weirdness from cheezy. but even if there were subs, there's no way you could grasp how deep the rabbit hole is. it's from a movie called "zebraman 2 attack on zebra city" the first one was actually pretty cool in it's way. the 2nd one they just said f**k it and threw all the rules right out the window. somehow i doubt you'd find zebra man on netflix. but it's worth watching if you don't mind subs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;Mdqv5xIsFLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdqv5xIsFLM[/video]


Here's another take on the same theme...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> you might watch this video https://youtu.be/fWxCWqXZcJ0 and think ooohh she's hot, in that weird way only japan can do. or you might watch it and think ugghhh more cheezy japanese weirdness from cheezy. but even if there were subs, there's no way you could grasp how deep the rabbit hole is. it's from a movie called "zebraman 2 attack on zebra city" the first one was actually pretty cool in it's way. the 2nd one they just said f**k it and threw all the rules right out the window. somehow i doubt you'd find zebra man on netflix. but it's worth watching if you don't mind subs.


You just like the hot Japanese chicks!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two dead raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, ‘I’m sorry, sir, only one carrion allowed per passenger.’


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Favourite song from a TV series?

Fresh prince.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Scary-real scary


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> Scary-real scary
> 
> View attachment 13163


OMFG

And I believe, compared to Charlie, those are the youngsters in the band.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Busy couple weeks behind me, busier couple months ahead. I envy those who drink--at least they have something to blame their problems on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Taylor said:


> Busy couple weeks behind me, busier couple months ahead. I envy those who drink--at least they have something to blame their problems on.


I look at all problems as challenges and realize most of them are only temporary.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> Busy couple weeks behind me, busier couple months ahead. I envy those who drink--at least they have something to blame their problems on.


I look at all problems as challenges and realize most of them are only temporary.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There really isn't much that is permanent in this life, but we keep using the word...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Side 3. Nice pin striping on the blue Tele.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Like this image for meme!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've entered another contest where there are dew different prizes I could win--if I win some of them, I'll use them, but others could end up being given away if I win one of these.

But I'd have to win both...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Supposed to reach 18C in Edmonton today...fall is just around the corner!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A bit slow to the party this time, but...

I'm in!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Where am I....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Where am I....


I know where I am but where are you?

- - - Updated - - -

Actually spent the afternoon with my girlfriends little niece coloring. She's only 18 months old. Such a refreshing attitude. Coloring people purple and the sky brown. So sweet, innocent and naïve. To see the world through her eyes.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Lola said:


> I know where I am but where are you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually spent the afternoon with my girlfriends little niece coloring. She's only 18 months old. Such a refreshing attitude. * Coloring people purple and the sky brown*. So sweet, innocent and naïve. To see the world through her eyes.


Have you been feeding her those Macadamia cookies?

Regards,


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lola said:


> I know where I am but where are you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually spent the afternoon with my girlfriends little niece coloring. She's only 18 months old. Such a refreshing attitude. Coloring people purple and the sky brown. So sweet, innocent and naïve. To see the world through her eyes.


It was a moment like that that inspired John Lennon to write 'Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds', describing the picture his little girl drew.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> It was a moment like that that inspired John Lennon to write 'Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds', describing the picture his little girl drew.










It's Sat. morning and the wife has gone to work.....google seems to be my friend right now. This is supposed to be the original drawing.....by Julian.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Right, it was Julian. I saw a documentary that showed some home movies from that time. John was really trying to be a good family man.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Do we know what the prize is yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

most people tend to read the thread they're replying to.



Electraglide said:


> Ok boys and girls I have it almost boiled down. Not a Harley but possibly a guitar (not a Gibson or Fender). Winner picked by random post, if I can figure out how to do that. Post as much as you want, on any topic EXCEPT.....No Politics and NO RELIGION. Bribes will be accepted as will tasteful nude pictures. Let's see, it's the second of April, how about the drawing done on the 17 of April.
> _Did I mention I could be bribed_
> *In the contest.....so far*
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20150403_091955_zps6mskbqjc.jpg
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> most people tend to read the thread they're replying to.


Thanks for your post, Laristotle.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Do we know what the prize is yet?


Check the first post--it was updated a while back


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Check the first post--it was updated a while back


I wondered if it was updated because I couldn't remember all of that information being there when the thread was started.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I wondered if it was updated because I couldn't remember all of that information being there when the thread was started.


There's a strap--that comes with a guitar, and a wireless thingy.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Interesting contest... I'm digging the Lucy in the Sky drawing.....read a week or two ago that John Lennon's first wife passed away... would that make Julian Lennon an orphan?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What's wrong with people?.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

zontar said:


> There's a strap--that comes with a guitar, and a wireless thingy.


The wireless thingy makes it more interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> There's a strap--_*that comes with a guitar*_, and a wireless thingy.


I found that amusing. It's usually the other way around. Too bad all straps didn't come with a guitar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Too bad all straps didn't come with a guitar.


yeah, but would you spend ~$800 for a strap?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> yeah, but would you spend ~$800 for a strap?


Depends on the strap--and on the guitar that comes with it.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

The bright side of keeping busy: I haven't had a chance to make a mess of my house lately.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Taylor said:


> The bright side of keeping busy: I haven't had a chance to make a mess of my house lately.


I once went through 7 weeks of having something away from home Monday-Friday, plus work Monday to Friday, and usually gone on the weekends--and somehow the dishes piled up in the sink.
I was barely home for 7 weeks.

Although at the end I decided I would never do that kind of schedule again, and I haven't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

zontar said:


> I once went through 7 weeks of having something away from home Monday-Friday, plus work Monday to Friday, and usually gone on the weekends--and somehow the dishes piled up in the sink.
> I was barely home for 7 weeks.
> 
> Although at the end I decided I would never do that kind of schedule again, and I haven't.


I'm doing basically the same thing right now, but I'm happy to know that when it's all said and done, I'm back to my relatively calm schedule of 40-hours of work and visiting my grandma, and I'll PROBABLY never have to work myself this hard again for a good long time. I've been mostly sustaining myself on espresso, salads, and sandwiches, so my dish situation is not at all unbearable.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love espresso! 

Break time, I want an espresso!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

In this to win this...but probably falling short.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> In this to win this...but probably falling short.


It's all fun & games...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Last of the lunch box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Looking for a cheapo electric to mod-


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Jam session today with a couple of my girlfriend's classmates. A few university educated music majors, and me-- a trade-school dropout. At least it's the blues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...i'm in ....when do I get my stuff?

G.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I want to pass away with my dog at my side.I picture me smelling burnt toast _and_ peanut butter...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I want to pass away with my dog at my side.I picture me smelling burnt toast _and_ peanut butter...


..........with a bit of doggy smell on the side.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does the dog live?

I hope so.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope to die either choking on a sandwich or drowning in a cuddle puddle.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I want Brother man bill to do the sermon:

[video=youtube;qkUVToIfrKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkUVToIfrKg[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Come on Friday, you make me wait for too long!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

...........


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is my entry. 

Ding dong, the witch is dead.
Which old witch, the wicked witch!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A guitar walks into a bar and sits down beside an amp.................


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just in case you missed it in the other thread...


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Last week at Hamilton Harbour.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

One more post before this closes up. Thanks Electraglide for making this happen, and if I win, I'll keep the trend going. What a cool membership!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Check the first post--it was updated a while back


Check this post zontar. *Lady and gentlemen, we have a winner!!!!* #98


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

way to go zontar!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Do we know what the prize is yet?





zontar said:


> Check the first post--it was updated a while back


I expect a thank you post for helping you win with my question!:smile-new::smiley-faces-75::smile-new:

CONGRATULATIONS ZONTAR!!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well played good sirs, well played. Thanks Electaglide for hosting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> View attachment 13317
> 
> Last week at Hamilton Harbour.


Captain, shes listing!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats Zontar!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I expect a thank you post for helping you win with my question!:smile-new::smiley-faces-75::smile-new:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ZONTAR!!!


Well I also gave you a thumbs up/Like--for that--although I would have posted something else--but it means you were involved in the winning post--which is cool.

Thank you to Electraglide for the contest and the prizes.

I'd hate to be the one that ends the string of contests, although the threads have been getting shorter.
I'll have to see what I can put in for a prize & let everybody know about #5.

It's been fun doing this


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Please, don't fell pressure!
You don't have to bring up a new contest with an orignal '59 burst.
Just bring something to continue the thing! 

Congrats!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I use most of what I own--so I don't have much extra, but I could put together some odds & ends & stuff.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

congrats!!!


----------

